# Dhoom 2 includes Prince of Persia 2 music



## rishitells (Jan 1, 2007)

Dear friends,
that is not a joke. in the song- "Dhoom again". The background music of " dhoom machale....machale" includes the music of prince of persia  music. when dahaka chases Prince, we can listen this music. Really, listen that...!!!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 1, 2007)

they all steal from games.CID on sony has max payne's sound track


----------



## shakshy (Jan 1, 2007)

Copyright violators...India muzicians n directors


----------



## shashank_digitreader (Jan 1, 2007)

Yah, the music is similar, and good.


----------



## Tech Geek (Jan 1, 2007)

Hey, nice finding


----------



## azzu (Jan 1, 2007)

nice discovery


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Jan 1, 2007)

Yeah nice discovery...keeping unearthing such facts...


----------



## Chirag (Jan 1, 2007)

That music was also used in some Indian award show. Heard that music in advertisement.


----------



## Pathik (Jan 1, 2007)

dahaka was such a @$$... I still fear him.. Thk god he wasnt in t2t.. Neways nice find


----------



## panchamk (Jan 1, 2007)

The main theme from _Koi Mil Gaya_--the one Hrithik plays to contact the alien--is lifted straight from one of the most well known dance tracks: Planet Rock by Aafrika Bambaata and the Soul Sonic Force.

But come on, musicians are treated like **** in this country, and rarely allowed to experiment unless they have the luck of working with a Mani Ratnam or a Subhash Ghai, so why should they bother to create something new no one will give a **** about?


----------



## faraaz (Jan 4, 2007)

Uh, maybe because the musicians who DO make quality music get a LOT of recognition and that is how you get people like A.R Rehman etc...I'm not going to say Reshammiya because the guy has all the musical talent of a banana peel...

@OP: Nice find!


----------



## Kiran.dks (Jan 4, 2007)

Is it? I will check out. But i think u have gr8 ears!


----------



## freezer (Jan 4, 2007)

Pritam, the music director of the film is expert in stealing music. 
Already knew this !!


----------



## Chirag (Jan 4, 2007)

Well I checked again. I listened to it twice. Its not pop music. If u hear it carefully u will notice the difference.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 4, 2007)

um..i didnt find it to be the same.they are similar but not copy and paste.check it out.
dahaka
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=YtUWKMiH0D8
dhoom2
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=dFlYZquAnnQ


----------



## aditya.shevade (Jan 5, 2007)

Thieves.... ( hope that the spelling is correct) 

Aditya


----------



## thecyclone2k (Jan 5, 2007)

It is not actually stealing. There are production music companies who have create music and other media companies buy the rights to use it. So, you can find a game's background in some show!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 5, 2007)

it is so naive of you to think that indian companies will actually buy the music rights from game developers.


----------



## ambandla (Jan 5, 2007)

Ek to music copy karte hai aur upar se kehte hai "Save music. Kill piracy".


----------



## aditya.shevade (Jan 5, 2007)

^^ Agreed


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jan 6, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> dahaka was such a @$$... I still fear him.. Thk god he wasnt in t2t.. Neways nice find



He was frustrating. 

Has we can say most of the indians are just copycat they copy other people hard work.


----------



## ambandla (Jan 8, 2007)

Cudos to those who create original music. Is there any music directory after 1990's who never ever copied a single tune.


----------



## PCWORM (Jan 8, 2007)

HEYYY....
 then why are the ppl of our country stating the yashraj banner as no one....???????
  they dont deserve.....


----------



## techtronic (Jan 9, 2007)

ambandla said:
			
		

> Ek to music copy karte hai aur upar se kehte hai "Save music. Kill piracy".



*LOL*


----------



## eagle_y2j (Jan 11, 2007)

ambandla said:
			
		

> Ek to music copy karte hai aur upar se kehte hai "Save music. Kill piracy".


rofl rofl...................^^^^+1


----------



## Vivek788 (Jan 11, 2007)

ya it toowas wondering where i had heard it


----------



## shashank_digitreader (Jan 12, 2007)

The music is not same, but.......a bit similar. The music about which is discussed here can also be heard when hrithik uses his magnetic hand to bring the coke tin to him. cool music anyway.


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 12, 2007)

Dhoom 2 is pathetic movie , saw it today . Very slow pace with everyone overacting . Shameful attempt. Dhoom was better.


----------



## planetcall (Jan 12, 2007)

हम भी कहा मानते हैं क्योंकी हम सब जानते हैं   Public सब जानती है


----------



## jack// ani (Jan 12, 2007)

its really disgusting to hear that....indian directors are opting plagiarism to turn there sh*t into success!!! 

RANT RANT......


----------



## pro (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: rang de basanti also used IGI 2 MUSIC*



			
				Rishabh_sharma1990 said:
			
		

> Dear friends,
> that is not a joke. in the song- "Dhoom again". The background music of " dhoom machale....machale" includes the music of prince of persia  music. when dahaka chases Prince, we can listen this music. Really, listen that...!!!!!



hmmm.... haven't anyone noticed that in rang de basanti in one scene  we hear the IGI2 music (like rattling music piece) piece that piece which is just..just ..before the start of original classic IGI 1music (or say after the end of new added music) while that bad politician was talking to someone... it was copies because that 3 sec music separates new IGI2 music from old IGI 1 music....


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 25, 2007)

now doom-3 is start makig


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 25, 2007)

really? pop music?
hmm... check karna padega..


----------



## rockthegod (Jan 31, 2007)

Many hindi songs are copied especially from weird 80's African singers like Mori Kante.... listen to some of them and u will definitely recognize....

some examples......njoy !!!!  

1) 'Gupt Gupt' ----- Original Song: 'Deep Forrest: Deep Forrest'

2) Woh Lamhe - Kya Mujhe Pyar hai ---- Original Song: 'Peterpan - Tak Bisakh (Alexandria OST, Indonesian Song)'

3) Gangster - Bheegi Bheegi --- Original Song: 'Mohiner Ghoraguli - Prithibita naki (Bengali Band)'

4) Hum - Ek Doosre Se --- Original Song: ' Mori kante - forgot songs name' 

5) Criminal - Tu Mile ---- Starting Music from ' Enigma - Age of Loneliness'

There are many others. I was highly shocked to find out that many hindi songs are just pure copies of specially African, Indonesian, Thai bands....which most of the people will never listen to probably !!!!


----------

